# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا هواتف مستشعر ISOCELL الجديد من سامسونج يضم ذاكرة عشوائية، ويصور بسرعة 960fps

## mohamed73

مع الهاتفين Galaxy S9 و +Galaxy S9، ركزت شركة سامسونج على تحسين  الكاميرا. وفي هذا الجانب، قامت شركة سامسونج بالكشف عن المستشعر الجديد  ISOCELL Fast 2L3 والذي يضم ذاكرة عشوائية DRAM خاصة، ويملك القدرة على  تصوير الفيديوهات بسرعة 960 إطار في الثانية.المستشعر ISOCELL Fast 2L3 الجديد يضم تصميم مؤلف من ثلاث طبقات.  وكالعادة، الطبقة الأولى تضم البكسلات التي تقوم بإلتقاط الضوء، والطبقة  الثانية تقوم بتحويل ذلك إلى معلومات رقمية ليتم إرسالها إلى المعالج من  أجل معالجاتها ليتم إرسالها في الأخير إلى الذاكرة العشوائية RAM. وقامت  شركة سامسونج بإضافة طبقة ثالثة تضم ذاكرة عشوائية بحجم 512MB، وهو ما يسمح  بسرعة قراءة وتخزين المعلومات من المستشعر، وبشكل أسرع من المعالج. هذا يتيح إلتقاط الفيديوهات البطيئة بسرعة 960 إطار في الثانية مع العلم  بأن هذا المستشعر يمتاز كذلك بالقدرة على تتبع الحركة، وبالتالي يمكنه بدء  تسجيل الحركة البطيئة أسرع مما تستطيع. ولكن هذا المستشعر يقوم أيضا  بإلتقاط صور أفضل بحيث يمكنه نقل جميع البيانات من طبقة البكسلات إلى طبقة  الذاكرة العشوائية DRAM في زمن قدره 1/120th من الثانية. وبهذه السرعة،  فإنه بإمكان هذا المستشعر إلتقاط عدة لقطات لإستخدامها في الحد من الضوضاء  أو لتحسين جودة الصور في الإضاءة المنخفضة أو لإلتقاط صور HDR أفضل في ضوء  النهار. المستشعر ISOCELL Fast 2L3 يمتاز بدقة 12 ميغابكسل كما أنه يضم بكسلات  بحجم 1.4µm. وجدير بالذكر أن هذا المستشعر هو حاليا في مرحلة الإنتاج  الضخم. وقبل الختام، نود أن نشير إلى أن شركة سامسونج إعتادت إستخدام مزيجا  من المستشعرات التابعة لشركة Sony والمستشعرات التابعة لها، ولكنها تقوم  بإنشاء المستشعرات الخاصة بها لتكون متطابقة من حيث الأداء مع مستشعرات  Sony التي تستخدمها.

----------

